# A little help choosing a prop



## jfboothe (Dec 19, 2012)

I got my Crystal 16 in the water and the most I could get out of the ETEC 25 wot was about 5100 RPM and 25mph. She gets up on plane just fine but I would like as much speed as I can get. I took the SS prop off today and it is 10 1/4 x 13. 

What do you think I should replace it with for the best all around performance? 3 blade/4 blade? SS/Aluminum? Cupped/uncupped? Moving to a 11" pitch will increase my RPMs by about 400rpm? 

I really don't know anything about props. The current prop is beat up a bit and I would like a spare anyway.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Dropping pitch by 2 inches should up rpm's by about 400.
That ought to put you in the middle of the power band.
I prefer aluminum over stainless due to weight difference.
Less weight means less shock to the gears when shifting.
I like a cupped aluminum as it allows the engine to be mounted higher
which produces a slight increase in rpms and speed due to
a decrease in wetted surface and friction.


----------



## jfboothe (Dec 19, 2012)

> Dropping pitch by 2 inches should up rpm's by about 400.
> That ought to put you in the middle of the power band.
> I prefer aluminum over stainless due to weight difference.
> Less weight means less shock to the gears when shifting.
> ...


Excellent. Thanks Brett. That was generally what I was thinking from researching but I really don't know much about props.


----------

